
Fearing legal action, emulation hub EmuParadise is removing all of its ROMs - an_ko
https://www.pcgamer.com/fearing-legal-action-emulation-hub-emuparadise-is-removing-all-its-roms/
======
toomuchtodo
If anyone from EmuParadise reads this, I’m interested in facilitating an
archive of ROMs to go into cold storage at the Internet Archive.

------
ethanpil
What's interesting is that generally nobody cared about these ROMs for a
decade or two, and now that there has been a resurgence of retro gaming
consoles and apps, suddenly the IP enforcers have started to arrive. I'd bet
that many of these ROMs would have been completely lost if not for the
emulation scene. I have no evidence for this, but I would make a conjecture
that the copyright holders are probably using at least a few ROM dumps that
they found online for their own "new" products...

~~~
jamesdwilson
Try Nintendo themselves on their own product.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zR1uEwjx7VI](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zR1uEwjx7VI)

 _The media-wizards, who are nothing if not postmodernists, have even begun to
feed on the vitality of "Trash," like vultures regurgitating & reconsuming the
same carrion, in an obscene ecstasy of self-referentiality. Which way to the
Egress?_

-Hakim Bey

------
argotechnica
EMU Paradise Lost...

------
richfnelson
Is anyone surprised?

